# internal training



## marlon (Sep 3, 2008)

So aside from a good teacher (ha!)  what do you think is the most important aspect in the practice of internal training?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## mograph (Sep 3, 2008)

Zhan Zhuang. Personally speaking.


----------



## East Winds (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with mograph. And if your doing Yang Style, Cheng-fu's 10 essences.

Very best wishes


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 4, 2008)

Relaxing and letting things come and go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2008)

patients


----------



## ggg214 (Sep 4, 2008)

qiuet!
environment and yourself


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 4, 2008)

Internal training= meditation?


----------



## oxy (Sep 5, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> patients



I hope not!


----------



## marlon (Sep 5, 2008)

East Winds said:


> I agree with mograph. And if your doing Yang Style, Cheng-fu's 10 essences.
> 
> Very best wishes


 

I am not sure if this has been asked before:  Is thwere a Chen style equivelant of the ten essences? If so what are they, please?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2008)

marlon said:


> I am not sure if this has been asked before: Is thwere a Chen style equivelant of the ten essences? If so what are they, please?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Chen style does not have Yang Chengfu's 10 essences and do not I beleive the Chen family cares about them either.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2008)

oxy said:


> I hope not!


 
Sorry I meant to say patience


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 5, 2008)

marlon said:


> I am not sure if this has been asked before: Is thwere a Chen style equivelant of the ten essences? If so what are they, please?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Chen has its own qigong methods


----------



## marlon (Sep 5, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Chen style does not have Yang Chengfu's 10 essences and do not I beleive the Chen family cares about them either.


 
i know that they do not have the ten essences of YCF.  My question is do they have something (a saying, or rules , or principles) that is the equivalent.  I know they are not the same.  thanks

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## kaizasosei (Sep 5, 2008)

faith,vision, intention


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2008)

marlon said:


> i know that they do not have the ten essences of YCF. My question is do they have something (a saying, or rules , or principles) that is the equivalent. I know they are not the same. thanks
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Marlon

Not having the same amount of experience in Chen as I do Yang all I can say is that there are Chen style requirements. However the only thing I have that talks about what those are is Chan Zhengleis book Chen style Taijiquan, Sword and broad sword and it is 19 pages long and I really do not feel like typing all that out. But it discusses the following

Head
Chest and Back
Waist and Spine
Abdomen
Buttocks
Shoulders and Elbows
Wrist
Hand 
Palm
Fist
Hook Hand
Lower Limbs
Groin
Hips
Knees
Feet

There are also 6 special Characteristics (this covers an additional 4 pages) 

Appear outwardly soft like a maiden but inwardly strong like Buddhas Warrior attendant (Jingang)
A Spiral, Circular Way of Moving Internal Energy
Combining both Daoyin and Tu Na with Martial arts
Chen Style Taijiquans Bending of Hardness and Suppleness
The Coordination of Consciousness, Breath and Movement
Realistic Combative Nature of Competitive Activities of Two person Push Hands and two person Dual Spear training.
And it goes into the method of progression as well (This covers an additional 12 pages) and there are 10 parts to this

I imagine there is a more condensed version somewhere that the Chen family has but I do not think it would go into this much detail. And being a Chen Newbie (again) You now have all I currently am certain of as it concerns Chen style

Also Chen style is VERY concerned with Chan Si Jin (Silk reeling) training as well, which is part of the Qigong mentioned by Flying Crane.


----------



## marlon (Sep 5, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Marlon
> 
> Not having the same amount of experience in Chen as I do Yang all I can say is that there are Chen style requirements. However the only thing I have that talks about what those are is Chan Zhengleis book Chen style Taijiquan, Sword and broad sword and it is 19 pages long and I really do not feel like typing all that out. But it discusses the following
> 
> ...


 

Thank you XS!  Did you mean to write blending of hardness and suppleness?  And what is daoyin,please?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Sep 5, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Chen has its own qigong methods


 

What can you tell me of them aside from the silk reeling....how are they different from yang methods...btw since Yang came from Chen how and where did they gain differnt qi gong methods and why?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## wuchi (Sep 6, 2008)

If you study tai chi chuan, the Tai Chi Chuan Classics, faith (in your teacher and the style), dedication and perseverance are the among the most important aspects in my opinion.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2008)

marlon said:


> Thank you XS! Did you mean to write blending of hardness and suppleness? And what is daoyin,please?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Yup I meant to type blending not bending.

Daoyin is just the old name for Qigong. Sometime between the late 50s and the late 60s (could be earlier) Daoyin started to be called Qigong.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Sep 6, 2008)

Practice.


----------



## mograph (Sep 7, 2008)

Learn to be _song_. Or _sung_. Or _soong_. 

Rick Barrett in _Taijiquan: Through the Western Gate_ believes that to be _song_, you should "let go of extraneous muscular tension and relax into the intrinsic support of your connective tissue."

Oh. And as Phoenix44 wrote, practice.


----------



## marlon (Sep 7, 2008)

mograph said:


> Learn to be _song_. Or _sung_. Or _soong_.
> 
> Rick Barrett in _Taijiquan: Through the Western Gate_ believes that to be _song_, you should "let go of extraneous muscular tension and relax into the intrinsic support of your connective tissue."
> 
> Oh. And as Phoenix44 wrote, practice.


 

This is a very good book.  my thanks

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Nov 8, 2008)

i did not know where to post this so...Last week something happened while i was standing...my shoulders loosened.  All this time i had been doing what i could to keep my muscles relaxed.  Yet, it was the joints and socket of my shoulders that i felt ...loosen. I had never thougyht of it that way before.  I can accoplish this now while standing but it is not so easy while moving in the form! The elbows and wrists and fingers and waist come easily.  i am waiting for the knees ankles and spine next.  It is really interesting, am i way off in a wrong direction, is my question?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't think about it so much and it will come.


----------



## lulflo (Nov 17, 2008)

Defeat the Ego with honesty.

My instructor says "Intent is most important"

Farang - Larry


----------

